# सामान्य मंच > कार्टून कोर्नर >  मुझे मौत चाहिए- कमांडो ध्रुव

## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों इस सूत्र में हम सबके प्यारे सुपर-हीरो सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव के तकरीबन  सभी  कॉमिक्स समय समय पर डाले  जायेंगे.. आप डाउनलोड करना चाहे ,डाउनलोड  करें  और नहीं तो यही पर पढ़  सकते हैं..

आशा है आप सभी को पसंद आयेंगे..
(**दोस्तों इस सूत्र में बहुत सी कॉमिक्स डाली जाएगी.. आप लोगों को ढूँढने में  परेशानी न हो.. इसलिए हर कॉमिक्स को यहाँ एक लिंक के रूप में भी लिख रहा  हूँ.. जो कॉमिक्स नहीं पढ़ी हो उस पर क्लिक करें और सीधे उसी पेज पर  पहुंचे..
इस सूत्र में अन्य कॉमिक्स-

**ध्रुव-डेड और अलाइव* *)


**दोस्तों सुपर कमांडो ध्रुव कि एक कॉमिक्स आप सब के सामने पेश कर रहा हूँ... पसंद आने पर आपका जो मन करे बे-हिचक कर देना..
आप सबका सहयोग अपेक्षित है.. आज कल फोरम का सर्वर बहुत परेशान कर रहा है..  इसलिए अगर आप सबसे कुछ सहयोग मिले और आप होसला बाधाएं तो आप सबकी बहुत  कृपया होगी,,
*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*बड़ी दिक्कत हो गयी बंधुओं.. अचानक से फोटो उपलोड कि प्रोसेस्सिंग तो चल रही है लेकिन अपलोड हो नहीं रही है..
दोस्तों कुछ देर बाद दुबारा कोशिश करूँगा.. या फिर परसों.. शायद कल ऑनलाइन न  आ पाऊं .. प्रबंधन जी कृपया सूत्र बंद मत करना,, कृपया कोई सलाह दें कि जब  तक सर्वर समस्या ठीक नहीं होती तब तक अगर कोई तरीका हो इस समस्या से बचने  का?




*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

maine socha pata nahi kaun gujarish ke ritik roshan ki tarah mot maang raha h ..

----------


## sandy_sexpremi

मित्र ये अडल्ट सूत्र है यहाँ साधारन कॉमिक्स नहीं अपलोड करे

----------


## Miss Smarty Pants

धन्यवाद डॉन किंग जी. ध्रुव सीरीज का  यह मेरी सबसे पसंदीदा कॉमिक्स है.

----------


## akayemm

> मित्र ये अडल्ट सूत्र है यहाँ साधारन कॉमिक्स नहीं अपलोड करे


*बहुत सही कहा , मित्र , ये सूत्र अन्यन्त्र भेज देना चहिये । पता नहीं नियामक कब देखेंगे इस विचार को ? :confused:  अनिल*

----------


## punjaban rajji kaur

is bechare old uncle ko maar bhi do ab

.kab tak wait karwaoge

finish it plz

----------


## Saahil

_बहुत ही अच्छा सूत्र है  !_

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों पिछले पञ्च दिनों में में ऑनलाइन नहीं आ पाया जिससे सूत्र पूरा न हो सका..
आज कोशिश करूँगा बचे हुए सभी फोटो डाल दूँ!*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*      ..........समाप्त.............*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*दोस्तों इसी कड़ी में ध्रुव के अगली कॉमिक्स आपके सामने अगली बार पेश की जाएगी.. जिसका नाम है
ध्रुव- डेड और अलाइव (dead or alive)

* *46 पेजों की बहुत शानदार और नयी कॉमिक्स . बहुत रोचक और रोमांचकारी.. सभी पिक्चर एक बार में ही पोस्ट करने की कोशिह्स करूँगा.
तब तक आप पोस्ट की गयी पहली कॉमिक्स का आनंद उठाएं..
आप सबकी प्रतिक्रियाओं का इंतज़ार रहेगा हमेशा की तरह,...*

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR



----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*..........समाप्त .........
*

----------

